# In Remembrance of D-Day on the 71st Anniversary



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a few sample shots from the many I ran today in my remembrance blog post on _*D-Day On the 71st Anniversary - A Blog Repeat from 2012*_:


----------

